
Apollo 11 and Other Screw-Ups - shawn
https://www.doneyles.com/LM/Tales.html
======
sizzzzlerz
Eyles has written a book _Sunburst and Luminary: An Apollo Memoir_ ,
[https://www.amazon.com/Sunburst-Luminary-Apollo-Don-
Eyles/dp...](https://www.amazon.com/Sunburst-Luminary-Apollo-Don-
Eyles/dp/0986385905), published earlier this year which recounts his role in
designing and building much of the software in the Apollo guidance computer.
It recounts much of this history and is a worthwhile read for space and Apollo
junkies.

------
dang
Discussion from a couple years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12040503](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12040503)

------
carapace
See also:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Margaret_Hamilton_(scientist)#...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Margaret_Hamilton_\(scientist\)#Apollo_11)

------
jrd259
See also Mindell, David A. Digital Apollo. MIT Press 2011

~~~
andyjohnson0
I second your recommendation of _Digital Apollo_ \- an excellent book.

I also rate _How Apollo Flew to the Moon_ by David Woods (Springer Praxis,
2011) very highly. The cover is kind of cheesy but its full of the kind of
technical detail that is hard to find without reading through old NASA docs.

------
emp44
Related article about Don & Apollo 14:
[https://www.rollingstone.com/politics/politics-news/don-
eyle...](https://www.rollingstone.com/politics/politics-news/don-eyles-extra-
weird-looking-freak-saves-apollo-14-40737/)

------
browsercoin
The most curious screw ups to me are the badly photoshopped images to get rid
of UFO activity. Just look at the testimony by former NASA workers who
independently heard the full transcript regarding Apollo team's sightings of
extra terrestrial vehicles monitoring them.

~~~
thrower123
Do you have any links for that? I would love to learn more.

~~~
browsercoin
[https://www.netflix.com/ca/title/80171742](https://www.netflix.com/ca/title/80171742)

